
Dilbert: Startup idea - 7402
http://dilbert.com/strip/2015-09-11
======
blintzing
Another great startup/app development Dilbert:

[http://dilbert.com/strip/2011-02-12](http://dilbert.com/strip/2011-02-12)

~~~
sparkzilla
Here's my variation on that: [http://newslines.org/blog/not-this-time-y-
combinator/](http://newslines.org/blog/not-this-time-y-combinator/)

------
kevando
[https://mergenthalerlinotype.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dil...](https://mergenthalerlinotype.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/dilbert.gif)

------
knd775
Haha this is great. If I had a penny for everytime someone came to me like
this, well I'd only have a few pennies. But still, it happens way too often.

------
pcmaffey
Money. Ideas. Engineering. Pick 2.

Which combo has the greatest chance of success?

~~~
sparkzilla
Money and Ideas can buy engineering. Engineering and Ideas might be able to
raise or make money. Engineering and Money may have a bad idea. Money and
Ideas wins.

~~~
mesozoic
Let's hope you buy the right engineers.

~~~
Scarblac
His idea may not even involve engineering, or just regular professional
programmers may be plenty.

------
venomsnake
This monday I had the most amazing startup meeting of my life. The founder had
found out a niche that some deliverable software could serve. She had a
business plan, good idea how to sell and for how much. Not a single viral,
cloud, uber for ashly madisoned cats or other types of stuff. Very refreshing.

------
scott_karana
"Ideas are just a multiplier of execution"

> To me, ideas are worth nothing unless executed. They are just a multiplier.
> Execution is worth millions.

[https://sivers.org/multiply](https://sivers.org/multiply)

~~~
bitcuration
That's what investors want you to believe. In fact, it's the other way around.
Execution multiplies idea.

Ask any rich guy, wall street investor, they'll tell you the most scarce
property in the world is idea, including the very idea that influencing
everyone to downplay the importance of ideas.

Doing is a commodity since centuries ago. Better execution is just another
form of idea, but become cheaper overtime.

~~~
dunkelheit
This. Downplaying the importance of ideas is a popular sentiment and is true
to a large extent but there is a devilish side to it. Saying that execution is
all that matters feels good to a professional engineer because this is what he
does all day and what he is good at. Sadly, unused idea-generation skills
slowly deteriorate (arguably this process begins in school when you are handed
your first homework). So it is important to exercise these skills now and then
by generating some ideas (however small) which are your own and not handed to
you by some "idea guy"! (and of course execute them to the point when they
come into contact with reality)

------
lugus35
[https://www.google.fr/search?q=dilbert+startup&tbm=isch&tbo=...](https://www.google.fr/search?q=dilbert+startup&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X)

------
dceddia
Maybe only tangentially related, but I'm in the middle of reading Scott Adams'
book "How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big" [0] and I've been
really enjoying it so far. He's got some good unconventional advice about
systems over goals, managing time and energy, and acquiring many skills to
bolster your chances of success, among other things.

[0] [http://amzn.com/1591847745](http://amzn.com/1591847745) (not an affiliate
link)

------
strathmeyer
I've got a startup idea. We design and build self-driving cars that tirelessly
roam the streets to find the self-driving cars of all our competitors and
crash into them until all the other self-driving-car companies pay us a ransom
to stop all the 'self-driving-car accident' news stories.

------
bilalel
Sadly, a lot of people think that only ideas matter. Too bad for them, because
ideas worth nothing. Don't you think?

~~~
beat
Ideas aren't worth nothing. Most startups suffer from being bad ideas - and
not in the "so-bad-it's-good" way that pg talked about. They're slightly
tweaked copies of another idea, or something where there just isn't any money.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
But a company willing to change as they see the need is likely to have at
least some success. A willingness to change is worth half a dozen ideas.

~~~
beat
That, exactly. You start with a maybe-bad idea, start executing and learning,
and refine your way to a good idea.

But there are no successful startups that are actually bad ideas. Bad ideas
with money are just walking corpses.

------
sulami
Hey, I'm an engineer. All I need is an investor and an idea. Anyone?

~~~
mQu
Hey, I'm an engineer. All I need is an investor. Anyone? ;-)

